# 12x39w T5 HO 72"



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm thinking about getting a Current USA 72" T5 HO (12x39w) fixture for my planted tank (or something similar). The tank is 125g, heavily planted, CO2 injected, etc. I have two questions. 1) Does anyone know how much more "light" the T5 HO will project versus standard CF fixtures? I've been reading that T5 HO are more "powerful/efficient" so to speak. 2) Does anyone have experience with the T5 HO fixtures? I'm specifically wondering if you can run these fixtures with some of the bulbs removed without damaging anything? I'm guessing 12x39w (468w total) is more than I'm going to want but I'm not seeing a lot of 72" on the market. DIY is not an option on this tank really. It's open top and I need suspended lighting, and it needs to look somewhat respectable due to location.

I currently have a 20" 96w fixture and a 48" 260w fixture over this tank (both CF), but it's very ugly and somewhat dangerous the way it's currently setup.

Any help or insight would be appreciated.


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

I read an earlier post and might just go with the 8x39w Aquaticlife setup. Good reviews on that. I'll have to swap out the reef lights with 6700K or something though. Surprised none of these companies manufacture a planted setup for 72" tanks.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

T5 HO it is much brighter than none HO(alot more than you think and not just the wattage). T5 does not need alot of bulbs to reach the bottom of the tank and I do think 8 of what ever T5 you choice is enough.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

T5 HO it is much brighter than none HO(alot more than you think and not just the wattage). T5 does not need alot of bulbs to reach the bottom of the tank and I do think 8 of what ever T5 you choice is enough.


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

The more I read the more I can see where you are absolutely right. 8x39w would likely be plenty. I'm going to wait to see how the CF's currently installed work before making any decisions.


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

I've been running 4x39watt T5HO's on my 125 npt. While everything is still alive, I've decided I really need another 4 to get the light to the bottom of the tank. I think 12 would be way too much, though it seems that you've already got your answer.


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

mudboots said:


> I've been running 4x39watt T5HO's on my 125 npt. While everything is still alive, I've decided I really need another 4 to get the light to the bottom of the tank. I think 12 would be way too much, though it seems that you've already got your answer.


Thanks Mudboots! I appreciate the feedback as I haven't made any decision besides sticking with my CF for a little while. I will eventually upgrade to the 8x39w T5 as the current setup is ugly and not entirely as safe as I'd like. Good to know 4x39's might not cut it.


----------

